# How long to bake chicken pieces?



## Chopstix

My recipe right now calls for 30 minutes at 425*.  I've made this before and it came out perfect. However, now I need to make it again.  This time I also need to bake something else for 15 min at 350* and I want both to finish at the same time.  I'm thinking I should just bake the chicken earlier at 350* as well but for how long to still ensure moistness and doneness of  chicken?.  

Any thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## Chopstix

Yey I just got promoted to Sous Chef!!!! :-D


----------



## jennyema

What kind of chicken is it?   ie, pieces?  white?  dark?  bone-in?

It's fine to bake it at 350, but how long depends on what it is.


----------



## Bangbang

Cook the chicken at 350 for 30 minutes then add the other dish and cook for 20minutes. You will loose about 15-20 degrees when you open the oven door. I hope this works for you.


----------



## Robo410

cook them until they are done.  usually 35 to 40 min at 350, assuming they are not frozen, not too crowded in the pan, and have been allowed to come to "room temp" for about 10 min.


----------



## Chopstix

jennyema said:
			
		

> What kind of chicken is it? ie, pieces? white? dark? bone-in?
> 
> It's fine to bake it at 350, but how long depends on what it is.


 
Dark.  Whole chicken legs (thigh with drumstick).  Bone in, skin on.


----------



## jennyema

I'll agree with bangbang -- 30 min then another 20.  But use a meat thermometer to be sure -- they might need longer.


----------



## Chopstix

Thanks folks.  That's what I''ll do then.  350* for 30min+20min.  Hmm, not sure if my meat thermometer will hold up in a chicken leg.  It's one of those top heavy types with big reading dials.


----------

